# Prayer for the Christ Mass



## Iakobos_1071 (Dec 24, 2008)

This is written as sarcasm. It is off of Jim Brown's graceandtruth.net site under 'articles'.. Just wanted to share as tomorrow is christmas.
------------

Prayer for the Christ Mass:

Dear, Jesus, ...

http://graceandtruth.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=47&Itemid=26


----------



## PastorTim (Dec 24, 2008)

I have been sharing this with family and friends this week. Getting quite a barrage from them I might say. Guess I wont be getting invites for Christmas dinner.

http://truthandway.org/A_Christmas_Discourse.pdf


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Feb 4, 2009)

PastorTim said:


> I have been sharing this with family and friends this week. Getting quite a barrage from them I might say. Guess I wont be getting invites for Christmas dinner.
> 
> http://truthandway.org/A_Christmas_Discourse.pdf



Great Literature!


----------

